# Phal. bellina "red apple" 2015



## Camellkc (Jun 17, 2015)

A reliable bloomer with very good quality flowers in my opinion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Very lovely!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes agreed, very nice Bellina.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2015)

Lovely, but why 'red apple' - nothing like a red apple.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 18, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Lovely, but why 'red apple' - nothing like a red apple.



Thank you. I had explained why it is called "red apple" in my thread of similar title posted last year. Please see reply number 10 in the link below.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34551


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice one but for me, it's a Samera.

I don't think a pure bellina can be like that.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 18, 2015)

Fabrice said:


> Nice one but for me, it's a Samera.
> 
> I don't think a pure bellina can be like that.



Thanks. It comes from a famous source from Taiwan and this is promulgated by a special breeding programme. The bloom's form and smell is exactly what a Bellina shall be.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you. I had explained why it is called "red apple" in my thread of similar title posted last year. Please see reply number 10 in the link below.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34551



At least Im consistent - I asked the same question last time!!!!


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2015)

Lovely round shape and great color! 

I'm quite sure it's not directly from the wild but from line-breeding, but I don't doubt that it is that what is called Phal. bellina. 

As it's hard to distinguish bellina and violacea also genetically (in all phylogenetic studies I have seen this two species can't be distinguished genetically (with 0% difference)), in my opinion Phal. bellina and violacea are not different species but varieties. The so called specific differences often seem to be man-made due to linebreeding. In wild specimen, traits of the one "species" are visible in the other "species", e.g. the bellina-triangle in some Phal. violacea.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jun 19, 2015)

Not directly wild, it's the round (how it should be for the AOS) not wild shape (how it should be for the botanical description) but still in an iscoscele triangle. Maybe one ancestor faulted but who knows, we may never know.

Don't count on the scent, it can be misleading for Samera/multiple mixes.

Thinking of it, I have a wild form to recover from a friend…


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2015)

Its pretty:clap:


----------



## Camellkc (Aug 11, 2015)

Updated 11/8/2015


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2015)

Lovely blooms and it does resemble Samera. My Samera
is blooming now so it's the right time of the season.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 12, 2015)

Impressive plant!


----------

